
What the hell are Generics and would I want them in PHP? - TheEdonian
http://frederickvanbrabant.com/2017/05/31/generics-in-php.html
======
CamTin
For anyone that is struggling to understand generics in regular Java/c#-ish
languages, have a go at learning the basics of CLOS, the Common Lisp object
system. This uses "generics" ("generic functions" in CLOS jargon) as a pretty
fundamental component, essentially doing what method calls are in an
"ordinary" OO language. In fact, CLers tend to use "method" to mean "generic
function with a signature that contains this class, plus some other
assumptions".

Once you "get" OO where all method calls are generic calls, you will have a
more intuitive understanding of them.

